# Sunday fun



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Pulled out the 2 toys today. Flipped the blue one while having a pulling contest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yesterday weather wasn't bad even up here in the pucker brush for puttering outside.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Rolled the orange one today on a rock... The stack saved it from going all the way upside down. Gotta weld it back together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You need to slow down there!:lmao:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have yet to roll a garden tractor. Don't really want to. I did lean back on a Cub Cadet seat one day and the fiberglass let go. I ended up on the concrete bleeding. 
Not fun at all..


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Cublover said:


> I have yet to roll a garden tractor. Don't really want to. I did lean back on a Cub Cadet seat one day and the fiberglass let go. I ended up on the concrete bleeding.
> 
> Not fun at all..



Neither have I until that day and I've mowed some steep hills sideways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

